# Do you have a cat?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just wondering how many members here have or love kitties, too- multiple choice, since it's really two questions 

(Do you like cats? Do you have cats?)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love cats but will not have one until I own my own house.My dream cats are Somalian and Main **** but any long hair cats will do.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 2 cats and love them! Ones a rescue, and is very odd. The other is getting old now. They are both just domestic cats though.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I have one kitty....and I love them too!! I think I'm turning into more of a dog person now though.  We always had at least one cat growing up. Parent's wouldn't let us have a dog, apparently they knew that they'd end up cleaning up after it, even though we said we would. :uhoh:   

Here's a pic of our kitty, Leia, from the day Carson and her met for the first time. Leia, is two years old now, born on April 15, 2005


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just found 2 pictures so thought I would add them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have three... Hazel, snow white with blue eyes has adopted my roomie, Dan. George loves Courtney and me, and Morrigan loves everyone. I just snapped a shot yesterday of George cuddling with Courtney when she was sleeping, but she might kill me if I post it LOL


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have one cat, Bella. She is three. It is very hard having a cat here. I can't let her out because she kills bunnies. Makes me CRAZED!! Having three dogs though, I open and close my doors at least 50 times a day it seems. Bella is so sneaky and always tries to run out with them, so it is a huge pain! She really does not appreciate being an indoor girl!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Not a big Cat person... I dont dislike them , but just never wanted to own one..... And couldnt even if I did..... None of my dogs like cats


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oops that last one is supposed to be "I don't now, but I have (owned one before)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine are indoor only- I would personally NEVER let a cat outside, though some of that is where I live... in a city flat with cars and animal haters everywhere


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine are indoor only- I would personally NEVER let a cat outside, though some of that is where I live... in a city flat with cars and animal haters everywhere


I sure don't blame you Jenna. Cats really are at risk anywhere outside. In cities it is cars and cat haters. Out here it is more predators, coyotes and foxes. Even birds of prey. A few years ago friends of ours lost their cat to an owl. They were horrified to look outside and see a Great Horned Owl flying off with their pet cat in tow. How awful would that be to witness?


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

We have 2 cats besides our golden josey--they lived on the counters and cabinets and in the basement the first year of Joseys life. Now they tolerate him but give him a "freddy krueger" wack every now and then.:doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson and Leia get along...kinda. They don't really cuddle, but sometimes if Carson is sleeping she'll lay down near him. Usually though they wrestle around with each other. Carson likes to lay on top of her...and she likes to tease him, and then run off and get on a counter or underneath something so he can't get her. :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Not a cat fan. I just don't get the allure of owning a pet that's SUPPOSED to poop in your house....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As you can see, Epic and George are best friends... LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a close up of Princess Leia!! (yes, we named her after the Star Wars character...I know, I'm a nerd.  )


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I love kitties we had two together for alot of years. One til she was eighteen and the other lived to twentytwo. My husband was a cat hater when we started going together but I had a Siamese cat and they are just like having a dog, he fell in love with Samson and bam he was converted lol.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I am not a cat person. For 10+ years my left door neighbour had 1 cat and my right door neighbour had 4 cats. I give you one guess where all the cat poos ended up!!!.... Until Amber of course!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Chester said yeah someone said something about cats. I think he is jealous the other cat was in the video.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/CopyofDSC00256.jpg

Hooch


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*6 cats*

right now, we have 6 cats, 2 strays that came and stayed...had 4 cats before that..and one golden


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have three cats. Two are shelter kitties and one was dumped at my husbands job at 4 weeks old. My dogs love them and the cats love them. My cats love to give my Beau a bath and one cleans his ears for him. So she saves me some work.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've had cats and put up with cats (I have two now), but I'm more of a dog person...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There's no "I Hate Cats I Try To Hit Them When They're On The Road" option...   

kittens are cute... cats annoy me...LOL


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

I have six rescue cats they live in the house but can go out when ever they want, were well away from the main roads and at the back of us are woods so they have a great time


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 6 cats. Captain and Kahlua are 5 year DLH black cats who are brother and sister, have been here since they were 8 weeks old, Sushi is a 3 year old Siamese mix who found me when she was about 6 months old, Bert is a 1 year old DSH orange tabby who I adopted when he was 14 weeks old, and is a complete dady's boy, Olivia is a 1 year old DSH grey tabby foster failure who came to me when she was about 16 weeks old, and by the time I socialized her enough for anyone to adopt her, no one wanted her because she was not a cute kitten anymore, and Henry is a 2 year old Bengal/DSH mix who was a stray in my neighborhood and I finally took him in after I almost ran him over twice. He made it clear than he wanted nothing to do with anyone else adopting him, so here he stays. I call him my million dollar kitty. He gets UTI's, and crystals and had had 4 surgerys in 2 months, the last one being this morning, to correct his problem. I'm almost $2000 poorer because of him, but I love him. I think I like dogs and cats equally, but I have more cats than dogs because they're so **** easy to take care of, for the most part.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

*me neither*



AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine are indoor only- I would personally NEVER let a cat outside, though some of that is where I live... in a city flat with cars and animal haters everywhere


You are so right, our Callie went outside and inside, she was an amazing hunter- always laying her kill on our steps, but somewhere in her territory (our neighborhood) she got into some kind of rat poisoning and died of warfarin overdose, the vet fought hard for her but she died a few weekends ago, now I will never let our other cats out again. Here is a pic~she was gorgeous, my daughter showed her in 4-H and won 1st place last summer.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of the cat and dog together awhile back.

Our cat is roughly 4 years old, is a rescue from a local animal control, and is named Raleigh.

By the way, Raleigh lived with us first and never (EVER) lets Shamus forget that. Raleigh has never really totally forgiven us for bringing Shamus home and wakes up every day hoping to find him not there...LOL (But secretly he does kind of like the dog~)


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have 2 cats. One an indoor cat and the other is an outdoor/indoor cat ( she was a stray) and she doesn't want to be an all indoor cat. My indoor cat ( Mickey) is 14. I love cats.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

All the 30+ years my husband and I have been together, we always have had cats. Cats are much easier for busy people to manage than a dog. That said, now that we have a dog, we can't imagine being without him!


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have 2 kitties, one orange domestic boy. He will be 3 July 12th (his name is Monte). And a Maine **** named Bear. He will be 2 July 12th. Quite a coincodence eh?


----------



## jusberry (Mar 30, 2007)

Not a cat person either. I like them as any other animal but wouldn't want one. On the other hand, if I could, I would have 10+ dogs :smooch:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We have one cat. A fat orange male named appropriately enough - Pumpkin. He is almost 7 and is indoor/outdoor, although mostly indoor now that he's getting older. He gets along well with Buffy and Abby even though he was first on the scene.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I think people who say they are not cat people have never had a cat. Cats are awesome, really. They are very easy to care for, and most are fully potty trained by 6 weeks old. They all have very distinct personalities, some act more like dogs, others are very aloof and give you attention when they think you deserve it. I have a mixture of both kinds. They are great. My boyfriend was never a cat person, and is actually highly all;ergic to them, but he now cuddles, talks to them, and helps out a lot playing with foster kittens.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not so much that I don't like cats...I just love my dogs more. Over the years, we've had some awesome cats.


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

I have one cat. Ozzie thinks her name is "Leave it!"


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a 2 year old Maine **** and a 16 year old Himalayan.

Below is a picture of Paisley, my Himalayan teaching Brady the steps when he was about 8 weeks. Brady loves his cats, but the cats only come downstairs now when Brady is in his crate.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do love my dogs more in that they can go places with me and take walks and stuff- that's perhaps one of my favorite aspects of dog ownership. But hanging in the house I love them all the same (except for Rigby who is my favorite of them all no matter what, and my "heart pet"  )


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We have two cats, Cleo the oldest at 13 yrs he's all black, and Cosmo 3 yrs, orange and white striped, both indoor cats.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

I love cats, but don't own any. My last cat died a few months ago unexpectedly, and I decided that was it. No more cats, at least for now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Taz Monkey said:


> I think people who say they are not cat people have never had a cat. Cats are awesome, really. They are very easy to care for, and most are fully potty trained by 6 weeks old. They all have very distinct personalities, some act more like dogs, others are very aloof and give you attention when they think you deserve it. I have a mixture of both kinds. They are great. My boyfriend was never a cat person, and is actually highly all;ergic to them, but he now cuddles, talks to them, and helps out a lot playing with foster kittens.


Have had cats...still hate them.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We have one cat. He is rescue and his name is Joe. He was the Pet of the Week at the shelter we adopted him from, and I always wanted a famous cat. J/K, but he was very affectionate and loving when we met him. He is 7 years old. He was here first, so he bosses Denali around. Gretzky wasn't a puppy when we got him, so Joe doesn't know what to think. Here are some pics:


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I grabbed a small little grey kitten up while coming out of walmart about five years ago, seems they had a little boy that liked to grab on scissors and do cat hair cuts, of course I grabbed the one up he done it too since I love grey cats and couldn't stand the thought of it going back home with that kid. I've owned many cats in the past, and bunnies. 

Her name is Smokey.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here is Clampus. He's at least 16 yrs old. He has his claws and my goldens respect him


----------

